# Breeder in Shreveport/Bossier La.



## rodandstacy (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been searching for a GSD puppy to buy. The closest I have found to home is an hour away in Monroe La. Does anyone know of any good breeders nearby?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi,

Love S'port. Grew up there.

I wouldn't let proximity limit your choices. Better to research lines (which do you want) and good, responsible breeders.

There are threads on this site that give you questions to ask breeders and information on the different lines of German Shepherd Dogs.

Here's a link on the lines.. http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

Start there and then query breeder recommendations.

Good luck


----------

